# All-City Big Block



## chaoss (Jun 9, 2009)

This ride will be under my a$$ very shortly.
I am not a hip-huckster but rather an old guy (46) with too much $$.

Seriously, i did consider the Kilo TT but i knew that i would have to upgrade the snot of it to be happy with it.

So go ahead and flame away :thumbsup: .


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Cool- you will have to write a review after you receive it.

I think it is nearly perfect as a frame. I like the rear ends. It seems perfect--- has no cable guides, eyelets, etc. but does have a set of bottle bosses. 

My only question is the sizing. Given their chart, I would be riding a 55 (I normally ride a 57 - 58). Are they a company or part of QBP/Surly/Salsa, etc?


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

All-City IS a division of QBP. 

I like that frame a lot...a little more relaxed head tube angle than typical for a track-style frame should make it less twitchy at lower speeds.


----------



## chaoss (Jun 9, 2009)

filtersweep said:


> Cool- you will have to write a review after you receive it.
> 
> I think it is nearly perfect as a frame. I like the rear ends. It seems perfect--- has no cable guides, eyelets, etc. but does have a set of bottle bosses.
> 
> My only question is the sizing. Given their chart, I would be riding a 55 (I normally ride a 57 - 58). Are they a company or part of QBP/Surly/Salsa, etc?


Bottle bosses, i know but not a deal breaker.
This is a QBP bike.

The sizing is a bit odd.


----------



## chaoss (Jun 9, 2009)

SilverStar said:


> All-City IS a division of QBP.
> 
> I like that frame a lot...a little more relaxed head tube angle than typical for a track-style frame should make it less twitchy at lower speeds.


I am a little ignorant in terms of typical track geometry but i would think that 74' & 74.5' for the HT & ST would tend to be a little quick. 

All-City claims that this frame is 100% UCI track legal, not that it matters as i'll never even see said track.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*what?*



chaoss said:


> ... but rather an old guy (46) with too much $$.


Hey, 46 is not old, and you can never have too much $$ when it comes to bikes. ;-)


----------



## Moozh (Feb 18, 2010)

too much money eh? A cannondale capo and a bad boy solo please uncle?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fixed said:


> Hey, 46 is not old, and you can never have too much $$ when it comes to bikes. ;-)



+1...I'm a 52 year old broken hipster


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> +1...I'm a 52 year old broken hipster


Hell, I just had my welcome to medicare physical. Talk about old (only in years).


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey, you're just a kid - nice bike. write a review for us after a few weeks.


----------

